
The one thing you know about lean is probably wrong - pmorle
http://pollenizer.com/one-thing-know-lean-probably-wrong
======
mindcrime
_No longer a practice confined to early stage startups, lean is infiltrating
companies from large corporates to small one-person non-profits._

It doesn't necessarily take away from the overall point of the article, but
FWIW, this is backwards. "Lean" was a "thing" in big companies long before it
was ever used in the context of "lean startup". Lean entails very specific
things, and is largely rooted in an approach to manufacturing management that
was developed by Japanese companies like Toyota.[1][2]

The book that broke the term "lean" into the mainstream in the US and other
parts of the world was _The Machine That Changed The World_ [3], which was
published in 1991.

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lean_production](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lean_production)

[2]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_Production_System](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_Production_System)

[3]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Machine_That_Changed_the_Wo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Machine_That_Changed_the_World_%28book%29)

